# Ugly



## -Liz- (Jan 16, 2007)

i feel so ugly, i dont kno whats wrong with me, i look at all the beautiful girls i know and i just feel so ugly, with or without them in comparison...god this nfeeling is awful mim sitting here crying and ugh this sucks, i dont mean to mope and feel sorry for myself, i just needed to vent....


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 16, 2007)

You are NOT ugly! I think we all have those days where we feel blah about ourselves and the first thing we do is nit pick all our imperfections and they become magnified!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 16, 2007)

But I see a beautiful girl!

One thing I learned is to never compare to others because there will always be someone better.

I sometimes feel this way too because I'm not photogenic at all, ugh.


----------



## jessimau (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh hon, you are gorgeous! You know, we're all inferior to someone so I learned not to compare myself to others (as best I can, anyway). Don't let yourself get too down. Get some sun and maybe some exercise -- it might help you feel better.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 16, 2007)

UGLY??????

Sweetie you are a very pretty girl!!!!!

You should be proud of your appearance! I bet the guys cant keep there eyes off you!


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 16, 2007)

its okay.. we all have days we feel ugly... and yeah i know that we all also compare oursleves with all of the beautiful women in the world.. but the truth is that u are not ugly... its just about finding inner peace and confidence..


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 16, 2007)

its just one of those days, you'll get over it.


----------



## charish (Jan 16, 2007)

you are no way ugly, i think you're very pretty. but i know what you mean, i feel like that a lot sometimes.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 16, 2007)

You are so not ugly!!! :frown:

Like everyone else said, we all feel that way every once in awhile!

All I can say is to try to focus on the things about you that you like and hopefully your negative feelings will fade away...

And, I know this sounds crazy, but if you make an effort to smile and keep on smiling...eventually it does help you to feel better!

Please try not to get too down...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lynnda (Jan 16, 2007)

Very well said!!! You are beautiful! :sunshine: I hope tomorrow is a much better day!


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 16, 2007)

oh girls, thank you so much, i know what you're all saying is so true, and im usually so careful never to compare myself,...ahhh thank you so much u guys helped me so much i just want to hug you alll....everyone else would this this is a cry for attention, im so happy u understand, thaank you thank you thank you


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree with everyone, especially Laurenbusta. So much of how we feel is directly related to self esteem and confidence.

Think about doing some thing that will make you feel good such as accomplishing a short term goal.

Or helping others - you focus on someone or an animal that needs you.

Maybe others have ideas to offer.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 16, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, you arent ugly. I feel that way about myself and I hate it when my boyfriend tells me i am beautiful cus i assume he is patronizing me,


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 17, 2007)

You are not ugly at all! I get to feeling like that sometimes too. I can be my worst critic. I can get so hard and down on myself. But, I just try to remember that I am Kim and I am not anybody else and I try to remember that I am beautiful because I am unique and there is not another person exactly like me. Sometimes its hard for me to get to that point where I realize that I am not always gonna measure up and I don't have to. Just remember you are beautiful!!


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 17, 2007)

sweety you are so gorgeous beautiful fabulous amazing....

and i can keep them coming


----------



## Andi (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree. No matter how pretty you are (IÂ´m sure even supermodels have those days), there will always be someone YOU think is prettier. ItÂ´s normal to feel ugly sometimes and bam you see some actress or model on TV and feel inferiour. You know I personall think itÂ´s crazy how some girls on here have said I could be a model and IÂ´m like yeah RIGHT, whatever...cause I mainly see the flaws.

I wished we could sometimes see ourselves through other peopleÂ´s eyes, I know that would help me tremendously! But just believe us when we all say that youÂ´re pretty (and I bet tomorrow or at least in a few days you will hopefully agree with us, or else lol)

Hope you feel better soon!

EDIT: I looked at your profile and remembered seeing your profile pic before and IÂ´m gonna say the same thing I thought when I saw the pic the first time..you are freakin gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with what everyone else has said previously, you are beautiful. We all have days or weeks or longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> where we feel ugly. In fact I feel that way right now too. Try and remember that you are very pretty and hopefully this will end soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jan 17, 2007)

Liz Doll, I think you are absolutely gorgeous, and no I'm not just saying that - you really are!! I agree with what the other girls have said so far about 'just having one of those days' - we all have them, and it's perfectly alright. Just remember that we're all here to support you as best we can, and listen to you whenever you may need to rant. Don't let the sun go down upon your shoulder though, tommorow is a new day - and you are indeed a very beautiful girl, as well as a very beautiful person.


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 18, 2007)

Liz, you are sooooo not ugly! In fact, I have always thought that you were VERY pretty. *hugs*


----------



## Shelley (Jan 18, 2007)

I think you are beautiful! I know how you feel, I have many days that I think I am unattractive etc, but I think many of us woman feel that way, especially with what society tells us what we should look like; weight, hair, skin etc.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 18, 2007)

If you spend too much time comparing yourself to others, you will surely miss your own attributes. Embrace who you are and what you have physically. It is yours because you were supposed to have it. Embellish it if you like, but celebrate it all the time. When I was a teen, I hated being the tallest girl in every situation. Now that I see women killing themselves and risking back injury to wear 4" stilettos, I REALLY appreciate being 5'10". It all came in due time..


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 18, 2007)

Girl ur WRONG !!!u r so beautiful ..we all feel this way sometimes


----------



## cerridwin (Jan 18, 2007)

Liz, trust me. You are very beautiful.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jan 18, 2007)

You are very pretty...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Our insecurties make us feel inferior to others,{ not to toot my own horn } I understand. Mine some days makes me feel sad, but I don't let it get to me. I am very hesitant to put up my photo here. I need to put it up, put I don't feel secure enough too.{ &lt; Not to toot my own horn, Sorry if I was going on... }

Each one of us have our individual beauty.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 18, 2007)

Liz,

I'm just now reading your thread from a few days ago. Are you feeling any better?

-Vanessa


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 18, 2007)

omg are u crazy?? lol, u are BEAUITFUL!!!! everybody has thyre ugly days if u dont then u arent normal! cheer up chic u are far from ugly!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 19, 2007)

Okay, wait... Yep, Liz started this thread... One of the many knock-outs on this site! OMFG! You're gorgeous! I have no idea how you could possibly feel that way! I've felt that way before myself, so I know how it feels. But alas, you're like, DROP DEAD GORGEOUS! :hug:


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2007)

are you serious! you are so not ugly, i too looked at ur profile and thought you were beautiful. hold that head up girl!


----------



## NYScentsofSTyle (Jan 19, 2007)

*I think we all have those days no matter how beautiful you may be and I think it's ok to let it out. And it's ok to come here for a little confidence boost up - YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!*


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

i get that way too sometimes but i just be myself and focus on me

and if that's you in your avi then you are FAR from ugly


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better.

There is actually a disorder called body dysmorphic disorder where people have imagined ugliness and obsess about their appearance and can barely leave the house. some become obsessed with plastic surgery like Michael jackson.:sleepyhead:

Its normal to be concerned about your appearance but it can turn into a disorder.


----------



## jsimpson (Jan 23, 2007)

You are definitely not alone...I feel the same way a lot! It's just hormones and all part of being a girl. I'm sorry though and by the way you are not ugly at all, you are very pretty!


----------



## jessiee (Jan 23, 2007)

I know how you feel.. i feel like that all the time.

i hope u feel better.


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 23, 2007)

i think we all feel that way sometimes. For me its when Im at work that its worst. I used to be a dancer, professionally so Im used to being in awesome shape, but I got a really bad injury about 5 years back, so Im totally out of shape and being around most of the dancers in music videos drives me insane. But its just a matter of becoming confident in yourself. HArd to do, but its really all you can do


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 12, 2007)

hi everyone, i know i wrote this awhile ago and i cant edit my post but i just wanted to send out a sincere thank you to you girls for obliging me in my little moment of self pitty and reeeeeeeallly helping me out! thank you, youre all amazing people *hugs*. thanks for helpin me...and on a lighter note...damn hormones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xo


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 12, 2007)

NP Liz... I'm still telling you, YOU'RE GORGEOUS! Rwarrr!


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 12, 2007)

Your not Ugly, but I know what you mean. I feel that way sometimes too.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 12, 2007)

You are really beautiful, everyone has these moments, i have had them myself, a lot lately, just cause i dont look the same way i did before i had my baby, its too early to say anything about how i look, i just had a baby and i am too hard on myself, i recognize it, but i am really a perfectionist, and i used to compare myself too, but not anymore, i have to convince myself that i am beautiful in my own very unique way just the way everyone else is.

*hugs


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 12, 2007)

oh my gosh i think you look beautiful. but we all have those days where nothing looks good...cant get our makeup right....it'll pass


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 13, 2007)

we all have those days. Just get through it and tomorrow you will feel better.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Mar 13, 2007)

I feel like that sometimes.I need to get my ass to the gym and LOOSE WEIGHT.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 13, 2007)

Had one of those days last week... I cried.. i felt so ugly looking in the mirror, in act i just dont look in the mirror anymore. every time i do i find my self ugly and then crying!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 13, 2007)

If you're ugly, then:

1. I'm the queen of Istanbul.

2. Hell has offically frozen over, and Satan had to buy a pair of ice skates to get around.

3. Elvis is still alive.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 26, 2007)

Does this usually how u get feeling often? or sis something happen to stir up those kinda feelings?


----------



## Tina Marie (Mar 26, 2007)

First, your beautiful! Second, I feel that same exact way some day's and it sucks! I guess we just have to learn not to compare ourselves to others and make ourselves feel inadequate... easier said then done huh?

Hope you feel better hun!


----------

